# Solidworks vs (pro-e



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في هده المجموعة ستجدون مقارنة بين 2 أكبر شركات في الغالم 
dassault systemes & unigrapghics

النتيجة أظهرت نقاط القوة و الضعف لكل http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/5.gifبرنامج
في النهاية تم الأختيار

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/14.gif 
الموضوع سيظهر لكل مهندس رأيت للبرنامجين


----------



## MDREAM (27 يونيو 2006)

يسلموا عالموضوع

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## hokagai (24 يوليو 2006)

merciii boucup


----------



## hokagai (24 يوليو 2006)

achkoroka akhi al3aziiizz


----------



## hokagai (24 يوليو 2006)

thanks a loooot


----------



## hokagai (24 يوليو 2006)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## bito (30 يوليو 2006)

:14: yyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## atef4all (30 يوليو 2006)

thank ya handasa


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي بايجاد كتاب يشرح solidworks 2000 تحديدا


----------

